#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Προτεινόμενη βιβλιογραφία για υδραυλικές εργασίες

## vasivasi5

Καλησπέρα και Καλή Χρονιά σε όλους. Τελείωσα Μηχανικός Παραγωγής και Διοίκησης και μπορώ να πώ οτι έφαγα μεγάλη πίκρα με την Σχολή. Τα μυαλά πάνω απο το κεφάλι στο σχολείο οπότε δεν μπόρεσα να φτάσω στο να μπώ για Μηχανολόγος, αν και στο ΤΕΙ Μηχανολογίας που το είχα πιάσει νομίζω θα ήμουν πολύ πιο ευχαριστημένος. Εν πάσει περιπτώση, θα αρχίσω να ασχολούμε με μελέτες κυρίως Υδραυλικές ( Ενδοδαπέδια-Αντλίες κλτπ). Είμαι πολύ αγχωμένος διότι απο αυτά που βλέπω οτι γίνονται στην πραγματικότητα, νιώθω οτι η Σχολή μου δεν μου έδωσε κατι αντίστοιχο. Δούλευα υδραυλικός (οικογενεική επιχ/ση) και έχω αρκετές πρακτικές γνωσεις. Μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε κάποια βιβλιογραφία για να κάνω ενα ξεκίνημα και να εξοπλιστώ με κάποιες γνώσεις που ΟΝΤΩΣ θα μου χρειαστούν. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------

